# Sitting At The Sushi Bar



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 23, 2014)

So here we are back home in Hawaii.
One of many restaurants that is a MUST
for us is Genki Sushi.
This is a chain that orginates in Japan. 
_LOVE IT!_
Small plates are filled in the back kitchen, 
and placed on a conveyor belt,
that goes around the room.
You can either sit at a stool/counter,
or at a table next to all of this
lusciousness going by you.
You grab any plate you like
(please don't put it back though)
as many as you like,
and you pay by the plates color.



I never thought to tally up our feasts
before Buckytom brought this up on a
different thread...
My closest count for both of us on this visit is
52 pieces, a bowl of edamame,
two miso soups, one somen salad,
one teri-chicken bowl, one karaage chicken,
and two orders of baked mussels.
Our tab was under $40 USD _including_ tip!
Oh, did I meantion it's BYOB?
 (2 little piggy's, )


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2014)

That's too dangerous for me.  I wouldn't stop until the conveyor belt stopped.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 23, 2014)

Andy, you'll be there awhile!
They open at 11am and close 9 or 10 pm, 
I think.
This one is located a mile from where we 
used to live in Kaneohe.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2014)

lol, andy. you just reminded me of that old i love lucy scene in the chocolate factory.

kgirl, $40 for 52 pieces of sushi? such a deal!


----------



## Zagut (Sep 23, 2014)

buckytom said:


> lol, andy. you just reminded me of that old i love lucy scene in the chocolate factory.[snip]


 
Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 23, 2014)

Yepper Bucky!
http://www.genkisushiusa.com/docs/oahu/Table Menu Front& Back (Oahu).pdf

The price range is is $1.50 - $4.80 per plate
... it use to be much cheaper, DH and I could 
have dinner out for under $25.00


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2014)

Beautiful!  I remember a place, many years ago on Maui, I think, called the Makai Grill.  We could sit and listen to great live music and pick up the freshest sashimi by the piece, from the pupu bar.  A buck a piece.  I think we ate there at least 5 times.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 23, 2014)

Must stop next time I am there. But it will be a year or two before I go back.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 23, 2014)

Locations :: Genki Sushi USA
Genki Sushi is on the mainland too!
I did not know that!
And we were just in SoCal, DANG!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 23, 2014)

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Kaneohegirlinaz's Album: Sitting At The Sushi Bar

Rather than take up a bunch of space, I compiled an album of all of our Sushi Bar photos. Enjoy!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks, Kgirl!  I'll check out your additional photos.  Oh, man....I am so going to have to treat myself to sushi at my fave little place here, and very soon.  Craving it now, thanks to the recent threads.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 23, 2014)

Having moved away from Hawaii
and it's "Asian" influence
we search out Sushi Bars



On our most recent road trip to SoCal
we found 930Sushi in Newport Beach California
voted #1 Sushi restaurant 
Not bad for only $12.95
We ordered their Bento Box Lunch
DH had the Sashimi
I ate the Shrimp Tempura
(that photo didn't come out)
both came with a green salad and a bowl of Miso soup
oh, and a bowl a rice, why? don't know...


----------



## roadfix (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice box lunch!
Not a sushi joint but lately we've been going to Japanese taverns (izakaya).  Little Tokyo is close by and there are a few izakayas there and most are open til past midnight.  Most all dishes are ala carte and we usually order yakitori and sashimi, among other appetizers.
One such tavern is Shin Sen Gumi, very popular here in LA if you're in the area.  They have several locations here.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 26, 2014)

roadfix said:


> Nice box lunch!
> Not a sushi joint but lately we've been going to Japanese taverns (izakaya).  Little Tokyo is close by and there are a few izakayas there and most are open til past midnight.  Most all dishes are ala carte and we usually order yakitori and sashimi, among other appetizers.
> One such tavern is Shin Sen Gumi, very popular here in LA if you're in the area.  They have several locations here.



MMM 
We use to get take-out lunch alot in Honolulu at the nearby okazu-ya (there's several all over town), like a japanese deli, all ala carte ordering... you make your own box lunch with whatever goodies you like, ooh! I must stop! I haven't had a okazu-ya in a while.  MMM, that and dim sum, oh gosh! there's this take-out place next door to where I use to work, oooooooooooh!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 26, 2014)

I use to LOVE genki sushi, one of the fun places I always took people that would come to visit.

I also miss Curry House co-co ichiban, so ono.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 26, 2014)

TATTRAT said:


> I use to LOVE genki sushi, one of the fun places I always took people that would come to visit.
> 
> I also miss Curry House co-co ichiban, so ono.



 Japanese curry houses are so different from Indian Curry, don't you think? I see there's some on the mainland too. I guess the next time we go to California, I'll need to explore more of the possibility of 'local foods'. 

I would love to hear more about everyone's Sushi Bar experiences


----------



## roadfix (Sep 26, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I would love to hear more about everyone's Sushi Bar experiences



For me, some of the best sushi bar experiences came from having 'omakase', where your sushi chef decides what to serve you in and in what particular order.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 26, 2014)

roadfix said:


> For me, some of the best sushi bar experiences came from having 'omakase', where your sushi chef decides what to serve you in and in what particular order.



where was this roadfix? 
my dad use to have business in Japan quite often 
and said the best food he ever had was there.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 26, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> where was this roadfix?
> my dad use to have business in Japan quite often
> and said the best food he ever had was there.



Many sushi joints do this.  Sit in front of your favorite sushi guy and just ask.  Most will be more than happy to serve you in this manner.  Tell him what you don't like up front, otherwise, anything goes.  And don't forget to buy him a beer.....but not too soon......you don't want him buzzed...
Now, OTOH, there are also high end sushi joints that only serve omakase.  I've never been to one of those....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 26, 2014)

There's a sushi place a ways from us that we tried when we first moved here... we made our "tick marks" on the yellow sheet they handed us and gave it to the sushi chef (I use that term very loosely, I highly doubt he was trained in the correct manor of sushi making).
He looks at it, looks up at us and says, 
"that's too much, you can't eat all this".
REALLY!? 
To us, sushi is a meal, not an appetizer.
It was horrid! We never went back.
So I make "cheat Kappa Maki"


----------



## roadfix (Sep 26, 2014)

Back during the 90's we used to frequent this "all you can eat in one hour" sushi joint here in L.A.  The place was a hoot, always crowded, party atmosphere, and the best sushi deal in town.....about $20 at the time.  There were always 6 sushi chefs, all young Japanese students, behind the counter, and they were all decent chefs.  Every time we were there they never enforced the one hour rule, and served us practically anything we ordered, no restrictions.   We had lots of uni.  )   I used to wonder if the place was making any money.  The owner seemed not to care.
Well, needless to say, the place eventually closed or was sold.  It reopened under new management, but no longer an all-you-can-eat establishment.  We haven't been back there since.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 26, 2014)

uni, anyone?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 26, 2014)

buckytom said:


> uni, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 21948



Is that the barbecued squid? I love it


----------



## buckytom (Sep 26, 2014)

nope, uni is sea urchin. although flash q'd squid is delicious. squid sushi (ika) is a waste of time. it has very little flavour, and is unpleasantly  chewy. not al dente (to borrow a phrase) like octopus/tako.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 27, 2014)

I agree, ika (squid) is very chewy.  But I do like yaki-ika (grilled squid), and always order them at the izakaya (taverns)


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 27, 2014)

Whoops, I was totally off! I meant barbecued eel. I love that


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 27, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Whoops, I was totally off! I meant barbecued eel. I love that



Unagi, YUM!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2014)

roadfix said:


> I agree, ika (squid) is very chewy.  But I do like yaki-ika (grilled squid), and always order them at the izakaya (taverns)




yaki-ika is delicious!!! 


if you see it in a thai restaurant, order the pla muk yang, or grilled squid with a side of sweet chili sauce.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 27, 2014)

not the biggest fan of the squid or ika sushi, but fried calamari is always _one_ the apps on the table when we have dinner with Mr.&Mrs. DF is Prescott


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 27, 2014)

buckytom said:


> uni, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 21948



for me, it's textural, tried it, but couldn't swallow


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2014)

we are also big fans of calamari fritti.

have you ever tried squid flash grilled, kgirl?

it has to be done as roadfix mentioned, yaki, which are  little skewers carefully turned very close to hot coals. squid cooks in just a few seconds that way.

or the thai style i mentioned. also very quickly (less than a minute) grilled or broiled.

the trick is to have the coals or whatever direct heat source so hot it chars the edge a bit while the squid cooks through in just the blink of an eye.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 27, 2014)

oh for sure bucky!
had tasty grilled 'squid on a stick' many times
it's the ika nigiri not a fan of, rubber bands on rice


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2014)

yeah, at least tako/octo has a certain sweetness to it. ika is just blah.

so far, the only sushi that i will not eat is ikura, or salmon roe.

it's like chunky snots in mucus. from a fishes' nose.

i've had monkfish liver sushi (gunkan style like the uni), and duck hearts (in a sort of futomaki), and so many other weird ones. mostly from eating omakase.

but i will not eat ikura.


----------

